# OCC: Obsessive compulsive Cosmetics -



## ChrisMakeupMan (Jun 13, 2009)

Im surprised I didn't see more threads on them , But they make the most insane pigments I have seen and the price is spot on $10 for 2.5g and they are purely pigment and thats it. No fillers. no parabens. nothing. just pure powdered pigments 

all the colors are amazing 
some must haves are 
Glisten
Atmosphere
Rime 
Layfette
clove. 

Ill swatch some of them next chance I get and be sure to post em 
I would deff. check them out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





whoops forgot to add the link 
OBSESSIVE COMPULSIVE COSMETICS | OCC LOOSE COLOUR CONCENTRATES | OCC LOOSE COLOURS | LOOSE SHIMMER


----------



## AjaAbeni (Jun 13, 2009)

I was just wondering bout that that other day. So glad u started this thread! Have you seen the Lip Tars!?!?!?!!??! These are INSANE!!! I first saw them from Gurus on Youtube and decided to check them out. After seein some swatches im def going to buy a few, Grandma and Melange for sure!!! Ill post thoses wen i get em....

*off to buy products*


----------



## ChrisMakeupMan (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AjaAbeni* 

 
_I was just wondering bout that that other day. So glad u started this thread! Have you seen the Lip Tars!?!?!?!!??! These are INSANE!!! I first saw them from Gurus on Youtube and decided to check them out. After seein some swatches im def going to buy a few, Grandma and Melange for sure!!! Ill post thoses wen i get em....

*off to buy products*_

 
YES! I have all the lip tars and they are out of control!! Unlike any lip product I have seen. and they mix together perfectly to make some really unique colors.


----------



## AjaAbeni (Jun 13, 2009)

OOOOOOO could you post swatches if possible?? I'd love to see how they mix up! What colors do you have? and suggest?


----------



## starbucksmocha (Jun 13, 2009)

Check out these three Temptalia posts to see mixes of different OCC lip tars:
OCC Lip Tars - Custom Shades: Sunset Boulevard, Lady Pink, Sunrise Creme, Dark Mistress
OCC Lip Tars - Custom Shades: Sweet Divinity, Sweetness, Shell Coral, Lilac Lovely
OCC Lip Tars - Custom Shades: Apple Dilution, Subdued, Morose, Desert Drawn

She did such a great job with them, it totally makes me want to buy these!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 13, 2009)

Anybody else tried any of the pigments?


----------



## franimal (Jun 14, 2009)

The lip tar pics on temptalia are nuts!!!! I have to check these out, they are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!! Does anyone know where you can buy these besides online?


----------



## SagaLina (Jun 14, 2009)

I would love to buy all the lip tars but with shipping to Sweden it would be hmmm some what expensive... So I need to start with just some.
I will buy clear lip tar soon, was thinking I may buy 2 or 3 at one time, but can decide wich ones.

Any one have some recommendations? Must haves? I´m not so interested in yellow or uber.


----------



## naijapretty (Jun 14, 2009)

you can get the lip tars and some of his products at Camera Ready Cosmetics where it's free shipping for anything over $60 or at the website Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics: Hi-Def Airbrush Makeup | Professional Cosmetics | OCC Skin & OCC Ink both ship internationally.


----------



## User27 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starbucksmocha* 

 
_Check out these three Temptalia posts to see mixes of different OCC lip tars:
OCC Lip Tars - Custom Shades: Sunset Boulevard, Lady Pink, Sunrise Creme, Dark Mistress
OCC Lip Tars - Custom Shades: Sweet Divinity, Sweetness, Shell Coral, Lilac Lovely
OCC Lip Tars - Custom Shades: Apple Dilution, Subdued, Morose, Desert Drawn

She did such a great job with them, it totally makes me want to buy these!_

 
Dark Mistress for the win but I could see me dabbling with these things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for posting the links. 

Chris...do you own their pigments to do a couple of swatches of? Pretty please?


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jun 16, 2009)

I got a pigment (silver...can't remember the name of it right now) and a lip tar in Melange.

I have to say I was not impressed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The liptar in particular...I actually threw it away. The color was really ugly (it looked like a neutral color on the site but was actually an orangey beige goop)... and messy. I didn't like the texture at all. I tried to give it to a friend at work who likes more orange-y colors but she tried it on and hated it too.

The pigment was 'ok'. I wasn't incredibly impressed....had a lot of fallout from it.


----------



## naijapretty (Oct 16, 2009)

I went to a show recently and used some of the Loose Colour Concentrates (and I hate using anything loose), they were amazing. So I got 
Flicker
Tesoro
Brasstacks
Titania
Cavu Blue
Chlorophyll

I pick some up with a brush, then spritz the brush with some water and that's it. Minimal fall-out. I also got some lip tars, but I got them in the primaries, black, white and clear. I can mix from there (I was told on good authority that the lip tars don't mix well with other glosses, so if you wanted more gloss, you should layer it over the lip tar). I wouldn't recommend them for going to work in, but for night outs, yes.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 16, 2009)

naija i'm really loving the lip tars.. i'll probably pick up some of their loose colours as well ::


----------



## Junkie (Nov 11, 2009)

I picked up NSFW and Tarred - smaller amount that I expected (tube wise). My package also got lost in transit and they couldn't locate it, so I had to call their office in Cali (I'm in Canada) to try to find it. They apologized and promtly sent another package that I got within a week. 

Great customer service - I'll probably check out their booth at the Toronto IMATS coming up. I really want to try out their pigments.


----------

